# 5 Lý do nên dùng bộ ấm trà tử sa bát tràng



## gomsubaokhanh (6/3/22)

Nổi tiếng trong giới trà đạo với những ưu điểm tuyệt đối, bộ cốc chén uống trà tử sa được lòng nhiều trà nhân Việt. Chúng được chế tác từ nguồn nguyên liệu tử sa với những đặc tính rất tốt. Bài viết sẽ chỉ bạn 5 lý do nên dùng chén uống trà tử sa thưởng trà.
5 lý do nên dùng bộ cốc chén uống trà tử sa

Nếu bạn là dân sành trà, chắc chắn đều sẽ hiểu rõ được những ưu điểm đáng ngạc nhiên của ấm tử sa. Hoặc chưa, hãy chuẩn bị tinh thần “rước” ngay một bộ cốc chén uống trà tử sa về vì bạn sẽ không thể cưỡng được những lý do tuyệt vời dưới đây đâu!

Hãm trà bằng bộ cốc chén uống trà tử sa giúp dậy vị trà

Không như những dòng ấm chén thông thường khác, ấm chén tử sa hoàn toàn không tráng men bên trong. Đất tử sa có đặc tính xốp, thoáng khí, cấu trúc đất với những lỗ kín gấp đôi. Vì thế, ấm có độ thẩm thấu tốt. Cộng với lớp nguyên khoáng có sẵn trong đất tử sa mà màu trà giữ nguyên, hương trà dậy vị. Ấm càng dùng lâu, vị trà càng ngon.






Bộ cốc chén uống trà tử sa có tác dụng giữ nhiệt tốt

Cũng nhờ đặc tính xốp trong thành ấm, không khi đi vào trong ấm tử sa có xu hướng biến đổi thành dòng không khí lưu động. Sự dẫn nhiệt kém của không khí khiến ấm chén hay bộ cốc uống trà tử sa có khả năng giữ nhiệt tương đối tốt.

Có độ bền chắc cao với sự thay đổi nhiệt

Cốc chén tử sa được nung ở nhiệt độ hơn 1000 độ C. Vì thế, một bộ cốc chén uống trà tử sa tốt sẽ chịu được nhiệt cao, dù gặp nóng hay lạnh cũng rất khó bị rạn nứt. Khi đổ nước nóng không bị cảm giác bỏng tay. Một số dòng còn có thể đặt trực tiếp trên bếp đun.

Ngoài ra, khả năng thích nghi nhanh với sự thay đổi nhiệt độ của ấm chén uống trà tử sa cũng rất tuyệt vời. Khi mua hàng, bạn có thể dựa trên yếu tố này để kiểm tra chất lượng của ấm nhé!

Ấm chén uống trà tử sa có tác dụng sát trung, giữ vị trà lâu

Với sự xuất hiện của nhiều dòng ấm chén hiện nay, người dùng được thoải mái lựa chọn về chất liệu và mẫu mã. Tuy nhiên, để nước trà thanh mướt, không phải chất liệu nào cũng làm được như ấm tử sa.

Chỉ có đất tử sa làm ấm mới giữ được trà khỏi chua và biến chất khi để thời gian dài nhờ tác dụng sát trung. Tuy nhiên bạn cần biết cách dưỡng ấm khi dùng để thưởng được vị trà ngon nhất. Dưỡng ấm đúng, nước lọc đổ vào cũng sẽ thoảng vị trà thơm.

>>> Xem thêm: MÁCH BẠN: 5 lý do nên dùng bộ cốc chén uống trà tử sa


----------

